# waiting for appointments at st marys



## mole84 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi 

I have found an egg donor and a we need a surrogate who i have also found but we are still waiting for referral letters to the hospital!
im with st marys in manchester and we have been told our egg donor and surrogate need to be reffered from their GP which they have done! but we are still waiting for an appointment, its been 2 months since my surrogate went to see her GP 

I just wondered if anyone else has experience with st marys and how long did you have to wait?


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Hiya

We are not using St Mary's but just wanted to say Goodluck   

Em x


----------

